# Shrimps and Ember Tetra's Compatibility?



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I have about 70 of them with Amano and RCS.
They might go after a smaller shrimp swimming in the water column during a feeding. I also have Apistos and Dwarf botia, they leave them alone.

Curiously, they all eat Mysis shrimp, which are about the size of 1/2 full grown RCS.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

they will go after the shrimplets but the adults will be safe. i keep cherry shrimp in my 120 for years. almost all fish will eat the baby shrimp and if they are bigger fish they will eat the adults. if you do put them together jsut make sure to have a lot of hiding spots and you should be fine. i have even kept angels and shrimp together. i am sure they ate most of them but never were able to pick them all off.

i often suggest to set up a shrimp only tank then as they breed move them over so you dont ever have to rebuy them.


----------



## Otto72 (Oct 1, 2010)

mgamer2OoO said:


> i often suggest to set up a shrimp only tank then as they breed move them over so you dont ever have to rebuy them.


Good idea, the reason I ask is I'm gonna be buying a 155ltr fluval osaka tank very soon, originally my plan was to have fish and shrimp, but after joining this forum I got the 'bug' for shrimp more!
So I wanted to do both but read that (like you mentioned) if you want to breed shrimp (which I do) they have to be in their own tank which got me thinking about getting a 35ltr arcadia tank, this however would interupt my saving for the osaka.
So my new plan, get the osaka, have shrimp in it (was thinking about a few otto's too, ottos ok with shrimp/baby shrimp?) and after I have spent all I need to spend on the osaka setup then get the smaller tank and transfer the shrimp over leaving the osaka as a fish only aquarium.
This all sounds crazy to you maybe but the osaka is a one off limited deal price and I need to get that first before the offer ends you see 
I got some nice Oliver Knott substrate ready, that stuff is expensive!
I do love the CRS though and I want them to have the very best home to move into


----------

